
San Francisco bans events for 2 weeks due to coronavirus - lavabender
https://www.kron4.com/news/bay-area/order-san-francisco-bans-events-for-2-weeks-due-to-coronavirus/
======
Donald
Only covers events in city buildings

> Effective as of Saturday, March 7, no City-owned facility can allow any non-
> essential group events from occurring.

~~~
simonw
Presumably it's not legally possible for the city to ban private building
owners from hosting events in their buildings.

------
adrianN
This article is unavailable in Europe.

